# Rheem---GE water heater



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

took out this perfectly good 40 gallon
04 gas hot water heater on satruday...

the unit overheated probably from lack of air
due to the lint build up under it. and athe little vial full of 
peanut oil broke, shutting it down.......

the morning sun was nice and bright so I took 
this pic of the bottom of the unit. you can see the lint caked on 
the bottom screen and on the side filter too..... 

it would not be that hard to turn this unit back into
a pre-2003 water heater.....except I dont want the liability

looks like they are gonna last about 6 years, then trouble 
starts .


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the pic. I agree all these heater's flame arrestors should be cleanable. That is the only way to prevent this.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*it is cleanable*



Plumber Jim said:


> Thanks for the pic. I agree all these heater's flame arrestors should be cleanable. That is the only way to prevent this.


Jim, it is cleanable.... 

all you got to do it take it out, turn it upside down, take off the bottom plate
pop those rivets out that hold the heat trigger and oil vial in place...
and then you can basically clean it ..

then repeat the process backwards..:laughing::laughing:... very simple, very easy.


it apears that the Rheem is a good unit , and is much more durable 
than all the rest , but it still is only gonna last so long in a heavy
lint laden area...... My guess is the oil vials really start popping like pop corn 
at about 9 years old....


I have not run across a bradford yet that has peaked my 
interest ...but its only a matter of time before I cut one of those up. too.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh yea, they will all clog in the right environment sooner or later. Some just have more surface area on the arrestor which just buys more time.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

In the long run we can blame the government for trying to save few stupid people who will store flammables near the heater.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't like the gas safty shut off system on Rheem. I'm speaking of the one if water get into the burner assembly area do to a flooded basement. My brother had one went on vac for a week came home to a flooded basement got the pump replaced and dried out the W/H to find out the burner assembly dropped do to the safety system. Had to buy a new heater (not under warranty) it was only 6 month old. That had to bite!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Plumber Jim said:


> In the long run we can blame the government for trying to save few stupid people who will store flammables near the heater.


the rest of the world calls it population regulation


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

The opposite of Pro is Con


Therefore, the opposite of Progress........is Congress!:laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Plumber Jim said:


> Thanks for the pic. I agree all these heater's flame arrestors should be cleanable. That is the only way to prevent this.


I had to put in one of those Lowes water heaters, on a sunday. I didn't like the heater itself, but it had a nice filter that went around the bottom of heater, that snapped together, & could easily be washed off. I wonder if that filter would have prevented that lint from getting in there. 
I gotta think about that, next time my own heater goes, cuz mine is in laundry room too.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't do to many gas heaters but when I do I have been installing the american heaters with that filter that goes around the base air intake. I haven't had any failures yet. I did have one call out where the ladies dog slept right next to the heater and I had to clean the filter but I don't consider that a failure.....just maintanence.

Most of the heaters I've put in where for property management companies and they have a crew that comes in monthly to clean filters and do other cleaning so maybe that's why I've seen so few problems.

Maybe we will have to start building boxes around these new flame arrestor style heaters with a standard air handler filter on the intake :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*American Water heaters*



Protech said:


> I don't do to many gas heaters but when I do I have been installing the american heaters with that filter that goes around the base air intake. I haven't had any failures yet. :laughing:


if you put in American heaters , you are bound to have big trouble some day... they are very sub-standard...


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

we've had the bradfords make it only 6 months before clogging. The heater was in the laundry room and that was also where they kenneled both of their labs. used a mini shop vac with the brush attachment and got it up and running again but still a pain in the a#@.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

blame it on the labs. lol. people don't clean the filters. pay me now or pay me later. breid.....................:rockon:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Don The Plumber said:


> The opposite of Pro is Con
> 
> 
> Therefore, the opposite of Progress........is Congress!:laughing:


 That's sig line material right thar!....


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

The Rheem GE design is simply flawed. Come on one over heat and the the heater is junk WTF? Changed one recently that was only 18 months old, yea it was under warranty but still had to pay me to swap it out. What a joke! Brad Whites are the best:thumbsup: installed many since 2004 zero call backs!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*no call backs either*



plumbrob said:


> The Rheem GE design is simply flawed. Come on one over heat and the the heater is junk WTF? Changed one recently that was only 18 months old, yea it was under warranty but still had to pay me to swap it out. What a joke! Brad Whites are the best:thumbsup: installed many since 2004 zero call backs!


we do a lot of bradford white warranty leakers cause 
we are listed on the Brad White site as #1 in this area

but I have never ever had to clean the lint out of one...


----------



## plumbrob (Mar 21, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> we do a lot of bradford white warranty leakers cause
> we are listed on the Brad White site as #1 in this area
> 
> but I have never ever had to clean the lint out of one...


we have never done a warranty leaker either. You guys have hard water down there or what?


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I had an A.O.Smith water heater yesterday, that had persistant pilot outage. I was actually at this house for something else, & noticed there was no hot water. Tenant said, they have to light heater about every 2nd or 3rd day. The landlord I know, would want me to fix it. Believe it or not I have not had to service the fvir type yet. But I wanna learn.
I took out the sealed door, & whole burner.Inside looked pretty clean, & thermocouple still in tact. Underneath the heater, was full of lint, & this is right next to the clothes dryer. There is only 2 slots in the front side of this heater, about the size of a 2x4.
I had to rig up a piece of 3/4 copper to my vacuum, to suck out all that lint from underneath. Then I could still not get to filter very well which lets the air into burner chamber. So then I took a copper cleaning brush, cut off the handle, & wire tied it to the end of a 1/4"x 24" drill bit, so I could brush all the crap off that filter. Then I took & blew the filter out, from the burner chamber. What a PITA. Big chunks of lint, then came out, which I hadn't even seen before. So I repeated this process, a couple more times.
Then I put burner back together, making sure that burner tube, sits properly in bracket, by looking through 1" square window.:furious:
I lit pilot, & it stayed lit, right away, even though I held the pilot button for only a few seconds, so it seemed strong. I turned on the burner, & could feel the air pulling through the 2 little 2x4 openings in bottom front of heater. What a crappy design.
So here is a couple questions I have:
1- Do you think I solved the pilot outage problem? I know only time will tell.
2- Is there a better way of cleaning these?
3- Are those thermocouples, with the fused link replaceable?
4- Where do you guys buy parts for all different manufacturers of water heaters? My supply houses only carry repair parts for the ones they sell, if that.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> So here is a couple questions I have:
> 1- Do you think I solved the pilot outage problem? I know only time will tell.
> 2- Is there a better way of cleaning these?
> 3- Are those thermocouples, with the fused link replaceable?
> 4- Where do you guys buy parts for all different manufacturers of water heaters? My supply houses only carry repair parts for the ones they sell, if that.


1. if it's good and clean, possibly. I usually replace the pilot assy with a cleaning. 

2. I use a shop vac with a piece of 3/4 pvc w/ 90 glued on the end and part of the 90 cut off to fit in the hole. PITA.

3. yes. 

4. Brad white, ao/state/american I can get locally. No rheem dealer close- don't see them.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Don The Plumber said:


> I had an A.O.Smith water heater yesterday, that had persistant pilot outage. I was actually at this house for something else, & noticed there was no hot water. Tenant said, they have to light heater about every 2nd or 3rd day. The landlord I know, would want me to fix it. Believe it or not I have not had to service the fvir type yet. But I wanna learn.
> I took out the sealed door, & whole burner.Inside looked pretty clean, & thermocouple still in tact. Underneath the heater, was full of lint, & this is right next to the clothes dryer. There is only 2 slots in the front side of this heater, about the size of a 2x4.
> I had to rig up a piece of 3/4 copper to my vacuum, to suck out all that lint from underneath. Then I could still not get to filter very well which lets the air into burner chamber. So then I took a copper cleaning brush, cut off the handle, & wire tied it to the end of a 1/4"x 24" drill bit, so I could brush all the crap off that filter. Then I took & blew the filter out, from the burner chamber. What a PITA. Big chunks of lint, then came out, which I hadn't even seen before. So I repeated this process, a couple more times.
> Then I put burner back together, making sure that burner tube, sits properly in bracket, by looking through 1" square window.:furious:
> ...


 You should have fixed it. I will vacuum them from the bottom and suck the lint out that way. You should get one of the wrap around filters from A.0 Smith and install it around the bottom before it clogs the flame arrestor again. the thermocouple comes as a complete kit with the pilot assembly.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Plumber Jim said:


> You should have fixed it. I will vacuum them from the bottom and suck the lint out that way. You should get one of the wrap around filters from A.0 Smith and install it around the bottom before it clogs the flame arrestor again. the thermocouple comes as a complete kit with the pilot assembly.


Is the flame arrestor you refer to, the round part, with holes in it, that lets air into burner? Good idea about filter for bottom too. My problem is, no one I deal with handles A.O. Smith. I wonder if the wrap around filter for American, would fit. Thanks for all the advice.:thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, it will 



Don The Plumber said:


> Is the flame arrestor you refer to, the round part, with holes in it, that lets air into burner? Good idea about filter for bottom too. My problem is, no one I deal with handles A.O. Smith. I wonder if the filter for American, would fit. Thanks for all the advice.:thumbup:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Rheem Ge Water Heaters*



protech said:


> i Don't Do To Many Gas Heaters But When I Do I Have Been Installing The American Heaters With That Filter That Goes Around The Base Air Intake. I Haven't Had Any Failures Yet. I Did Have One Call Out Where The Ladies Dog Slept Right Next To The Heater And I Had To Clean The Filter But I Don't Consider That A Failure.....just Maintanence.
> 
> Most Of The Heaters I've Put In Where For Property Management Companies And They Have A Crew That Comes In Monthly To Clean Filters And Do Other Cleaning So Maybe That's Why I've Seen So Few Problems.
> 
> Maybe We Will Have To Start Building Boxes Around These New Flame Arrestor Style Heaters With A Standard Air Handler Filter On The Intake :laughing:


Yes With A Hepa Filter To Feed The Air With A Electronic Filter Also


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I had this same problem today.

40 gallon GE water heater that was only four years old. There was a lot of dust around the water heater, and when I took out the burner, the screen was clogged and the fuse piece was blown.

Having to replace a water heater after only four years because of dust is really stupid if you ask me.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you will be seeing more of them*



Nevada Plumber said:


> I had this same problem today.
> 
> 40 gallon GE water heater that was only four years old. There was a lot of dust around the water heater, and when I took out the burner, the screen was clogged and the fuse piece was blown.
> 
> Having to replace a water heater after only four years because of dust is really stupid if you ask me.


I already stated that this problem will only get worse....
We will all probably see more and more Rheems going bad due to lint...

my guess is the 2003 units will start burning out anytime now.... 

8 to 10 years out max. on the Rheems....


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I already stated that this problem will only get worse....
> We will all probably see more and more Rheems going bad due to lint...
> 
> my guess is the 2003 units will start burning out anytime now....
> ...


So if the fuse burns out, you have to replace heater? Is this fuse located on the thermocouple, or where? Rheem is the only one like that?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> So if the fuse burns out, you have to replace heater? Is this fuse located on the thermocouple, or where? Rheem is the only one like that?


 It's called the "TRD" aka "thermal release device". Its an oil filled glass vile. When the temp goes up the oil expands to break the glass vile. This glass vile holds a spring loaded door open to give the unit combustion air.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> It's called the "TRD" aka "thermal release device". Its an oil filled glass vile. When the temp goes up the oil expands to break the glass vile. This glass vile holds a spring loaded door open to give the unit combustion air.


Non- repairable right?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*not legally....*



Don The Plumber said:


> Non- repairable right?


I sold that very heater in the picture to a hardware store in town for $17 bucks..

they clean out all the lime, test the t-stat and remove the t+p valve... 

my best guess is they turned it back into a pre--2003 non FVIR heater by simply removeing that bottom screen and now its on their showroom floor for sale at $170.00.
(yes their are idiots that will buy a used heater with a 30 day warranty for $170):laughing::laughing::blink:

I will work perfectly fine, except is is not FVIR anymore....

Its Probably already ininstalled in a* rental --hell hole* somewhere in town.

I think they make the idiot sign a legal waiver to install the 
heater with a t+p valve and up to code when they buy it...:yes:

he has been doing this since 1960....I really should take a picture of
the row of used heaters he has for sale and post it here some day..

it really makes you gawk at just how cheap and tight assed
some people really are....

I dropped a 40 gallon electric heater
full of water out the door and on its head a while back,
crushing in the front of the unit and they still took it and 
eventually sold it to someone!!!!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I sold that very heater in the picture to a hardware store in town for $17 bucks..
> 
> they clean out all the lime, test the t-stat and remove the t+p valve...
> 
> ...


If your heaters build up alot of lime in the bottom of the tank it would cause the burner to run longer and cause the combustion chamber to heat up more. No wonder you seem to have problems up there. The screens clog combined with a limed up heater would be double trouble. Last I heard the trd was not replaceable. Those people are gonna get sued waiver is not gonna help them but just prove they knew about the danger:laughing:....making the damages that much worse when the lawyers get it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*good morning*



TheMaster said:


> If your heaters build up alot of lime in the bottom of the tank it would cause the burner to run longer and cause the combustion chamber to heat up more. No wonder you seem to have problems up there. The screens clog combined with a limed up heater would be double trouble. Last I heard the trd was not replaceable. Those people are gonna get sued waiver is not gonna help them but just prove they knew about the danger:laughing:....making the damages that much worse when the lawyers get it.


its actually shameful to see some of the junk
that landlords will install in these flop houses 
around here ....

This fellow has a clientell that actually
come back over and over to him for a cheap heater...

no he has not been sued yet,, and actually some of the units have lasted years and years...

I know he has been cussed out once or twice... but not sued...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> its actually shameful to see some of the junk
> that landlords will install in these flop houses
> around here ....
> 
> ...


My ex-wifes family where the type of people that would buy a heater from that guy knowing damn good and well its been altered. Then they might would buy an old house and install it there and just so happen to spill a can of gas. They were good......they once sold the goverment 5,000 barrels of water that was suppose to be honey......they got caught on that one tho:thumbsup: He never went to jail tho:blink: I still dont understand how he weaseled his way out of that one.
They also sold some property that wasn't theirs to people they knew could not afford it......then foreclose on the people when they didn't pay........and never even owned the land.


----------



## j_iliff84 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Fvir*

At what temp does TDR vile break? I am a new guy. thought it interesting..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

j_iliff84 said:


> At what temp does TDR vile break? I am a new guy. thought it interesting..


Post an intro

U a DIY'er? If so get lost

Plumbing professionals only!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## j_iliff84 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Sorry*

Oops..i forgot an intro.. Iam a journeyman plumber work out of minnesota..I was a shacker for 7 years,and now do service work..Fun,and educational.I was just curious about the TDR..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

j_iliff84 said:


> Oops..i forgot an intro.. Iam a journeyman plumber work out of minnesota..I was a shacker for 7 years,and now do service work..Fun,and educational.I was just curious about the TDR..


No problem, we just like to know who we are giving info/help to.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## j_iliff84 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Thanks, i understand*

Mississippi.Huh.Im jealous..Minnesota sux this time of year..So u got an idea of what temp..I was thinking around 200 degrees.since ECO locks out at 190....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

j_iliff84 said:


> Mississippi.Huh.Im jealous..Minnesota sux this time of year..So u got an idea of what temp..I was thinking around 200 degrees.since ECO locks out at 190....


I'm not exactly sure about the temp although someone should be round soon that knows. I'm located in Florida and we install mostly electrics here in my part. But I would say somewhere round 200.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## j_iliff84 (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks. i dig the quote..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> I'm not exactly sure about the temp although someone should be round soon that knows. I'm located in Florida and we install mostly electrics here in my part. But I would say somewhere round 200.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


:laughing: Like the ECO has much to do with temperatures in the combustion chamber.... :laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Will GE send me a new vial if I call them and *****? I have a good customer that just had one go bad today. I refuse to sell them a new heater because GE wants me to. I know the heater is old-ish but they can't afford a new heater right now and I'll probably give them a deal on the labor so they can have hot water. As I understand the TRD system, I don't see how it can't be restored to working condition with a new vial. Can compressed air be used to clean the intake from inside the combustion chamber? Since you can't get to the bottom to vacuum the dust out, could you blow it out from the top? I'd really like to help these folks out.






Paul


----------

